# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## C Nash (Dec 22, 2001)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rv wizard (Dec 23, 2001)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

We wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy RVing Year!

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## Gary B (Dec 24, 2001)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

A Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Gary & Sharon B 

PS we are liking the warm of Az.


Edited by - Gary B on Dec 24 2001  1:07:53 PM


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2001)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Hello Gary,
Wondered where you had gone.  Great to hear you are enjoying warm Arizona.  Getting cold in Dixie this week.  Had to winterize my rv yesterday because the weather men are predicting low teens this week. MERRY CHRISTMAS

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

